# WinCC Flex auf B&R PC, Tastatur auslesen evtl. mit VBscript?



## Johannes F (15 Oktober 2007)

ich habe ein pc inkl monitor (mit tasten) der firma B&R, die visualisierung wir mit WinCC flex erstellt. die normalen f1..f12 tasten kann ich in wincc flex auswerten nur die zusätzlichen tasten nicht. es gibt einen key-editor von B&R mit dem man den zusätzlichen tasten eine tastenkombination zuordnen kann.
ich dachte mir das man mit einem vbscript diese tastenkombination auslesen kann und dann an eine variable übergibt.
bin ich auf dem rechten weg?
kann mir jemand helfen, habe mit vb noch nix gemacht?
gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten?

habe schon im www gesucht nacht tastatur auslesen mit vb, aber ohne erfolg :-(

Johannes


----------



## JesperMP (15 Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube es ist nicht möglich. Nur F1..F12 und SHIFT-F1..SHIFT-F12 sind verfügbar.

Abgesehen davon, ich verstehe nicht was Du mit den anderen Tasten willst.


----------



## Johannes F (16 Oktober 2007)

also dieser pc von b&r hat nur die tasten f1..f12 diese sind an der unteren seite angeordnet.ich benötige aber auch die tasten welche links und rechts neben dem monitor sind für bewegungen (zylinder vor und zurück).
es gibt doch sicherlich einen befehl mit dem man über vb die tastatur abfragen kann oder ?


----------



## JesperMP (16 Oktober 2007)

> es gibt doch sicherlich einen befehl mit dem man über vb die tastatur abfragen kann oder ?


Nein, denke ich nicht. Und dann musste Du den Skript zyklish aufrufen, was auch nicht einfach und nicht empfehlenswert ist.

Versuch die Tasten auf like und rechte Seite auf SHIFT-F1 .. SHIFT-F12 zu zuordnen.


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Oktober 2007)

http://vb-tec.de/inkey.htm


----------



## JesperMP (16 Oktober 2007)

WinCC Flexible Skriptsprache is _Visual Basic Script_, nicht _Visual Basic_.


----------



## Maxl (16 Oktober 2007)

Johannes F schrieb:


> also dieser pc von b&r hat nur die tasten f1..f12 diese sind an der unteren seite angeordnet.ich benötige aber auch die tasten welche links und rechts neben dem monitor sind für bewegungen (zylinder vor und zurück).


Hilft zwar nicht viel zum Thema: abere ein PC mit Touch wäre die Abhilfe.

Ansonsten: Nachfrage beim B&R Support (am besten im Stammhaus in Österreich) - im schlimmsten Fall brauchst Du irgendein Hilfsprogramm von B&R.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Johannes F (17 Oktober 2007)

habe es hinbekommen, habe einfach ein siemens pc877 oder so genommen und mir die tastenbelegung der sondertasten auf meine tasten am b&r projektiert.die projektierung ist nicht ganz so schön weil nicht alle tasten in der siemens vorlage mit der positionierung meines b&r dings übereinstimmen.
aber es funktioniert


----------

